# Nitrix or NO2



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

alright, since im staying natural im getting ready to buy a big stack of BSN supplememnts, and i was wondering wether anyone here has any opinions on Nitrix and NO2 and which is actually better, im currently taking NO2 and am happy with it, i can deffinatly tell a difference, but i remember reading about nitrix befor no2 came out, which one do you guys prefer?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 11, 2005)

I've only tried the No Xplode. I like it and have no qualms about saying that creatine with a good delivery system gives steroid like effects.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

hey thnx man in an earlier post in a thread i started you said you got good results from a natural stack that you said were steroid like in mass gain but not quit the strength, do you know of any suppos that acttually give you a good strength boost?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 11, 2005)

only supplements that I'd buy are "whey, nightime formula protein, flax oil, creatine, mulitvitamin"  spend the rest on food.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 11, 2005)

No2 is highly priced and theirs others out on the market that have better results and are cheaper.  I just can't remember what it's called at the moment.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 11, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> hey thnx man in an earlier post in a thread i started you said you got good results from a natural stack that you said were steroid like in mass gain but not quit the strength, do you know of any suppos that acttually give you a good strength boost?


Not yet. Creatine will give minor strength gains.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

o ight, man they needa get a workin on that shit then


----------

